# scariest dp thought ever



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Today i just got the scariest thought ever since I've been having dp for 2 weeks now but i haven't had a thought this scary...i feel like I'm going to get possessed...its fucking scary i feel like any second now I'm going to get possessed and the more i think about the more scared i get..and i feel like if i stop thinking about it i am going to get possessed this is by far the scariest thought I've had since dp...i know i ain't but its fucking scary and also the thought of getting schizophrenia...i still.feel like everything is fake and like I'm in a dream...this is scary. Just had to say that. Its thoughts like this that i can't recover from dp.


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

haaa! I had that thought too!


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

G


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Brizia Estrada said:


> haaa! I had that thought too!


Wow i feel so good and comforting now i thought i was the only one that had thought that... felt like i was going crazy...i fucking love you...u don't understand how much it means to hear i ain't the only one that has thought that. <3


----------



## Just Breathing (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I have this thought so often it's not even funny. Some nights I just lay awake praying over and over that I will be in control of my body because I'm afraid something is going to take over and I'm going to get possessed. I've had this for over a year and I don't know how to make it go away. Haven't read about anyone else having these feelings so it's interesting that there actually is someone. I can't sleep for hours at nights sometimes, that's when it's at its worst. I hope it stops for you soon. Scares the crap out of me constantly.


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah its a horrible thought and feeling bro


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

I've had the same thoughts, sometimes when its real bad it feels like that.


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

real50tyson said:


> Wow i feel so good and comforting now i thought i was the only one that had thought that... felt like i was going crazy...i fucking love you...u don't understand how much it means to hear i ain't the only one that has thought that. <3


well yes you aren't the only one for sure & don't keep on thinking about that







cause you aren't being possessed that's for sure


----------



## losingme (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had this thought a lot and it scares me so badly that I won't even watch movies about possession because they freak me out so much.


----------



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

For me, having strong intrusive violent thoughts for a few days made me think I was being possessed because I was so against the thoughts and it made me just want to run away.. I thought I was schizophrenic and just losing it.. I always had a intense anxiety for about 3 years constantly self diagnosing, So i think after all this mental torture it broke me down to the point I now have dp/dr..


----------



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

losingme said:


> I've had this thought a lot and it scares me so badly that I won't even watch movies about possession because they freak me out so much.


I can't watch anything scary/ thrilling.. I basically can only watch kids movies and comedy LoL


----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

When I was young I saw on a movie once that girls in a church slept with their legs crossed and arms crossed over chest to stop the devil from entering them. I'm not even religious but when I'm having a terrible episode I sleep or sit like this because I think I'm being watched and there is like a demon waiting for a chance to get in. Crazy feeling!


----------



## Kelly__ (Mar 31, 2012)

real50tyson said:


> Today i just got the scariest thought ever since I've been having dp for 2 weeks now but i haven't had a thought this scary...i feel like I'm going to get possessed...its fucking scary i feel like any second now I'm going to get possessed and the more i think about the more scared i get..and i feel like if i stop thinking about it i am going to get possessed this is by far the scariest thought I've had since dp...i know i ain't but its fucking scary and also the thought of getting schizophrenia...i still.feel like everything is fake and like I'm in a dream...this is scary. Just had to say that. Its thoughts like this that i can't recover from dp.


I also think this lots of time!!!!


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

This has been a frequent thought in my three years of DP/DR! It's scary to think about.. The best thing to do is avoid movies about people being possessed.. I made the mistake of watching quite a lot of those movies haha. Hang in there, though.


----------



## cittycat (Nov 27, 2010)

I used to feel like that all the time! I was honestly scared to look at myself in the mirror because I felt like I didn't recognize the person I seen, and sometimes I just felt like I was evil or something. It scared me so bad.


----------



## ashley50 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've struggled with this thought badly, don't worry in order to become possessed you would having to be involved in spiritism practices and basically invite it to happen, I think movies portraying possession are exaggerated and inaccurate, they're ment to scare people. Being possessed doesn't just happen, since you don't want it to happen is a sign it won't and being afraid isn't like a psychosomatic trigger, its just paranoia brought on by anxiety. The schizophrenic thing... People who become schizophrenic don't care about or know theyre being schizophrenic they care about what they're delusions are saying, being fearful of schizophrenia is an anxiety symptom.


----------

